# Getting Old



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

My buddy TuffDog turns 8 in a few weeks and would like to hang out in the senior forum. 
Took him for check up today and did an old dog blood panel. Everything looked good. 
We never want our pups to grow old.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

No we don't want them to get old! Tuff looks great! Welcome to the seniors forum!


----------



## lexie_bushey (Jun 22, 2013)

Tuff looks great. I know what you mean Bob is turning 7 in September and I just can't I have had him this long. I still remember the first day my dad brought him home.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Tiny is 16 years, 4 months old today. She says Tuff is just a PUPPY!!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

He still has a beautiful puppy twinkle in his eyes though


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I remember joining the board and Tuff was a young guy. Somewhere along the line in my head all of our dogs stopped aging. 

He's not getting older, he's just getting wiser.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone. He has his issues with severe arthritis but never complains. Hurting or not he wants to always be Golden Retriever and play, run and be silly pooch.

I promised him I would do my best to take care of him forever when he came to stay with me. 

Humans are so fortunate if a pooch decides to take them in also.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Tuff looks great. I love his white "tuff" of fur -- Harley had that and I told him it made him look regal.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I remember when I joined the senior forum, I thought, how is it possible she is a senior??

Tuff looks great - it is hard to see them grow old, but he has many more years ahead. And the golden years of Goldens are often the best years.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I bet the senior Golden gals here are now gossiping about handsome Mr Tuff.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

This thread has me thinking, when does a Golden officially become a senior? I didn't think of Maggie as a senior until she was 10 y.o.

Tuff looks as young & handsome as ever!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Tuff does not look a day over 5. What a hunk ! I am glad he decided to dwell with you; he chose well.



Willow52 said:


> This thread has me thinking, when does a Golden officially become a senior? I didn't think of Maggie as a senior until she was 10 y.o.
> 
> Tuff looks as young & handsome as ever!


I think that 8 is when they are considered seniors. That's when our vet proposed that we start some regular health screenings. However, I understand where you come from; my two oldest ones act the same way at 11 and 9 as they did at 4 so it is hard to see them as seniors.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Willow52 said:


> This thread has me thinking, when does a Golden officially become a senior?


 When they get a discount on a particular day of the week at participating establishments


----------

